# ether extraction



## StinkBud (Dec 12, 2006)

done


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 14, 2006)

> At 120 proof, it'd be strong enough that's for sure.



Actually, you would be better off with the Iso at 93%.   Liquor proof is double that of the water percentage so 120 proof is 60% alcohol.  To use a better liquor one would need Everclear which is 190 proof but I believe unobtainable in alot of areas.  

Denatured Alcohol on the other hand is sold in many hardware stores and is in fact Everclear with I believe a very small percentage of methanol so that it becomes poisonous and can be sold legally in the states and elsewhere in the world as a solvent and not a digestable liquid.

I am very *not sure* of the results of using denatured alcohol in place of Iso alcohol as I have never used these techniques.  I'm a very big fan of kief instead.


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 17, 2006)

Dear Stinkbud:

Extracting with ethyl Ether is simple. Reflux the Ether with the plant matter for a few hours, Decant the Ether(or filter), then strip the solvent. The oily residue is your hash oil.

The only problem with the above is Ethyl Ethers insane flamibillity, it is almost the most dangerous non-polar solvent available, its popularity comes from its very low boiling point of 32 celsius. When I make hash oil I like to use a non-polar solvent called Dichloromethane(orDCM), it boils at 40 celsius and is NON-FLAMABLE. DCM also does a first rate job of extracting the goods. Also dont let the big name scare you DCM is easy to find and relatively cheap in comparisson to the finished product.

On the subject of alcohol extractions: I have performed a number of them using various alcohols(Methanol, Ethanol,Isopropanol), and I dont know what to think of them. Methanol has the lowest BP but gave the dirtiest product, ISO and ETOH were about the same in my book. However Isopropanol has the cost advantage, and can be bought in 99.9 anhydrous form easily and with no questions asked. Or you could make your own anhydrous IPA by adding the apropriate amount of oven dried magnesium sulphate to 91% ISO to dehydrate it. Dry drug store epsom salts in the oven(350 F, for 2-3 hours), pulverize them to powder and pour them into your alcohol. Shake it up let settle, and decant your now dry IPA. Ive always found dry alcohol gave much cleaner extractions, and faster evaporations since theres no water azeotrope to deal with.

These are some of the methods I have used over the last couple years, I hope you find some of this useful.

P.S. I did Ether extract once using a sohxlet extractor, so it could be done safely, product was good, but not as good as butane extract. both are about equal in danger, so dont bother with ether. If your going to go the dangerous routes, just shoot the works and get some dry ice and butane.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 17, 2006)

done


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Interesting post, Prometheus. I would add to it that *all* of the extraction methods using flammable substances are inherently dangerous.

Everyone should remember that ANY source of fire should be kept entirely away from any of these processes.

If you smoke cigs, keep it away from any of these processes. Don't go "Look" at it while smoking.

One trip to a burn clinic will make most people think twice about ever even trying these methods. It's simply not worth the risk.

There is something that should be considered. Removing the oils from the plant matter doesn't take pure solvent. All you need is enough of a solvent base to dissolve the oil into the solvent.

Wine can even be used if soaked long enough and pressed afterward. Before anyone freaks out, yes, the extraction can be in the high 90% bracket using wine or some other low flammability solution.

I use 100 proof vodka. The only concern with the water content is the time involved in evaporating the solvent solution, which is in my case, vodka.

The water and the alcohol both evaporate, and do so in a much safer way.

The only, and I do mean THE ONLY advantage to using a high strength solvent is the speed in which it evaporates. Nothing else is gained.

*Also, keep in mind that with all of these methods that have been discussed, petrochemicals remain in your oil after extraction. Each and every one of them is a known cancer causing agent when inhaled through the process of smoking the oils extracted this way.*

Your health is an important factor to consider when the desire to make MJ oil crosses your mind. Use the least harmful. It only makes good sense.

When the MJ is soaked in a solution of 100 proof vodka for a week with intermittent agitation, 99.99% of the plant oils will be suspended in solution. It has no noticeable difference from any of the other methods discussed.

Agitation during solution and evaporation are the only two considerations in making MJ oil.

You'll get some chlorophyll content in the oil this way, and that is reduced when using a fast wash method, but the explosiveness of the fast methods FAR outweigh any advantage that gives you.

Keep it safe people. Leave the explosive chemicals to a lab environment. Blowing yourself up at home is a really, really bad high.

If you smoke some of my high chlorophyll content MJ oil by the drop on some good bud, you'll forget your name while you're thinking of how harsh it tastes. Hhahahaahahahaha

All MJ oil is harsh. It's a concentrate. It should be.

Good luck to all of you and stay alive. 

*Use a safe method of extraction.*


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 17, 2006)

Dear Stoney bud, the advantages of a pure non-polar solvent are not just the rapid evaporation time, but also the selectivness of the solvent. Alcohols of any kind are not selective at all, they take along tons of other trash and such from the plant matter. This is the reason that butane extractions are often refered to as super critical extractions, because of very high selectivity of the solvent, it takes out the THC and not too much else. The super low volatility of butane pretty much guarantees that no residue will be left behind. However I can not say the same of the other petrochemical/hydrocarbon solvents. I have been working on it for a little while though, and do have a few theories but, thats a whole nother long winded post altogether.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Prometheus said:
			
		

> This is the reason that butane extractions are often referred to as super critical extractions, because of very high selectivity of the solvent, it takes out the THC and not too much else. The super low volatility of butane pretty much guarantees that no residue will be left behind.


I would believe that you mean it extracts the plant oils from the plant matter. The THC is contained in some of the oils and not in the others. Butane doesn't know one oil from another in this process and will take all of them into solution.

I read a paper just awhile ago that showed a significant amount of petrochemicals remaining after this process. The paper was written by a Doctor of Medicine and urged people not to use petrochems in this process because of this residues capability to instigate cancer growth in very minute quantities. If I run into it again, I'll PM you with it.


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 17, 2006)

I can honestly say that I was un-aware of this. Was it shown to be carcinogenic over the long term or short?

PS: Please do send the journal article if you find it, sounds like interesting reading.

Prometheus


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

The guy quoted many, many studies as supporting evidence. If I can find it again, I'll make sure you get a copy.

The entire tone of the paper was almost pleading in it's nature. I found that aspect of it irritating. Science and emotion don't mix well. I didn't read any of the supporting evidence and took what he said at face value. He drew no conclusions himself other than the residuals having to affect at least x amount of people because of others studies.


----------



## A 5th Lower (Jan 3, 2007)

I would like to read this paper as well, if you find it StoneyBud.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey -A 5th Lower-, I looked for about an hour and didn't find it yet. I'm trying to remember how I searched when I ran across it. I think I was searching for "hash-oil" or "hash oil", making hash, making hash oil, hash oil solvent.....

As soon as I hit the right combo, it'll be in my face. I remember it was in the top of the returned links at that point. No telling now.

If I find it, I'll post a link to it.

Good luck to you man!


----------

